# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Savjet za toddlera

## Prihonja

Drage iskusne platneno_pelenaške_rodice (da vas ne imenujem svaku posebno  :Razz:  )...molim vas za savjet jednoj mojoj prijateljici koja ima mališana od 2,5 godine i cca 18 kg. 
Ona bi mu željela staviti noćnu pelenicu, *platnenu*, al ne zna koju. Budući da mi nismo još u toj fazi, ne znam joj dobro savjetovati.
Stoga, dajte vi   :Love:  .
Hvala cure.

----------


## coccinella

Mislim da bi ovdje klmama mogla pomoći.   :Smile:

----------


## Lu

moj je isti takav i ja mu drzim rodinu pusu ili kamarisicu sa kamaris uloskom

----------


## Prihonja

*Cocci,* mozes i ti savjetovat, znam da mozes,   :Rolling Eyes: .
A _Klmamu_ ili _Ceksu_ nisam dugo 'vidjela'...
*Lu*, thx   :Heart:  .

----------


## coccinella

Pa baš i ne mogu koju točno pelenu jer se D. skinula iz pelene sa nekih 13 kg.   :Grin:  
U svakom slučaju, mislim da se pocketicom neće pogriješiti (Fuzzi Bunz mislim XXL, jednobojna Happy Heiny isto XXL - ali nemoj ove veličine uzeti zdravo za gotovo).  :/

----------


## Webmama

Neve br. 3 su jako velike, mozda bi mu odgovarale. Ja ih skoro mogu navuci svom osmogodisnjaku   :Grin:

----------


## klmama

mi se još uvijek pomažemo sa ovim pelenama:

Swaddlebees pocket L (da, stanu na Brunu, ne bi čovjek vjerovao)
Fuzzi bunz XL
Happy Heinis XL
i jedna Grateful Buns

mislim , odnosno nadam se, da ćemo se uskoro toga rješavati na forumskoj burzi  :Razz: 

btw bruna je prošla treću godinu i ima 17,5 kg

----------


## cekana

Ja glasam za ME AIO xl, ako želi prirodan materijal uz guzu...meni je super taj organski frotir iznutra.

A ako joj je svejedno, onda bilo koja pocketica ili fitted...

Btw. ja imam nekoliko veeeeeelikih pelena i covera, koje pretpostavljam da nam neće trebati   :Wink:

----------


## Prihonja

Ajme, i *klmama* i *Cekana* se javile! Thx, curke baš ste   :Heart:  ....

----------

